# yellow tang feeding habits



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

hello i just wanted to know if it is common for tangs to eat meat cause i bought mine a few days ago and it is fine it eats normally has plenty to graze on but the thing is my trigger eats freeze dried shrimp and i hand feed him cause he is the only carnivore in my tank and i dislike it when my other fish have to much cause they get used to it and dont eat the vegetable flakes (wich contains garlic for a healthy immune system) but my tang dislikes it. it grazes constantly wich is normal but when i feed the rest of my fish it takes some in its mouth then spits it out in pieces but i never see him eata piece whole, and when i feed the trigger and some shrimp gets away, it instantly goes for it, is it normal behavior?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Back when I had a yellow tang thats all he ate was brine shrimp. Now 2 out of the 3 tangs I have now eat algea and brine shrimp everyday. My new tang is to new to know if he will eat shrimp.


----------

